# Any way to get 942 at a decent price or lease?



## archer (Nov 21, 2003)

I have been a Dish customer for over 7 years and paying over a $100 a month for several years.

I called to see about getting a 942 to replace my 6000 but the best they would offer is $799 installed. 

Does anybody no of any decent offers and how to get them.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Some have had luck leasing them. Search through the forums a bit and you'll find the process. It involves an E-mail to someone at Dish.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I bought mine on ebay new for $620 including shipping. Solidsignal was the name of the outfit. He's apparently a dish dealer and has sold lots of these. As always YMMV as I can't vouch for the business, only that I was happy with my purchase.
Also the $620 did not include installation. 
On a side note I've been seeing allot of fraudulent activity on ebay lately....


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

well if you get a hold of someone higher up you may be able to get a lease deal. I am actually just going to hold tight and wait for the MPEG4s to come out. Also w/ the introduction of PocketDish it seems like the 942 became a bit buggy after the last update to make it work with PDish.


----------

